# Positive Pressure Respirator



## GeorgeS (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok, let’s talk lung protection if you please. I’ve been wearing a 3m respirator for years and I’m looking to go next level. I’d like to protect my face and lungs at the same time lol. I’ve now also moved to making metal objects on a metal lathe so that just adds to my concern for lung protection.

I’ve always held back because of cost and because of neck and headache issues. I can’t have all the weight of the self contained units on my neck and the straps of even the 3M unit I currently wear can cause headaches. I really need something similar in design to my face shield from Bionic. I can wear that all day with no issues.

Do any of you have recommendations? There seem to be a few systems out there and lots of praises and complaints for them all. The difficult thing is not being able to put my hands on them easily to try them out.

Thanks in advance for any and all input.


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2020)

@Don Ratcliff


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff


I got the trend but it was so heavy I didn't use it except at the end of the day to blow out the shop. I decided to do a little modification to it so I would use it. This was phase 1, I plan on making a much better pack but like this the thing is light as a feather. I'm a redneck inganeer but we git r done

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 4, 2020)

I, too, had a Trend. Didn’t wear it because it was too heavy. Sold it. 

Got one of these ‘cause it was lighter. 



 

Not wearing it either, more because I’m too lazy than anything else. So it collects dust on my well organized work bench. 



 

Wear just a face shield mostly because it’s easy to get on and off. Did I mention I was lazy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (Feb 4, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I got the trend but it was so heavy I didn't use it except at the end of the day to blow out the shop. I decided to do a little modification to it so I would use it. This was phase 1, I plan on making a much better pack but like this the thing is light as a feather. I'm a redneck inganeer but we git r done
> 
> View attachment 179123
> 
> View attachment 179124


Not sure why, but I was expecting the mod to be made out of curly koa.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 4, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Not sure why, but I was expecting the mod to be made out of curly koa.


Silly mainlanders

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 4, 2020)

Aren’t those really expensive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 4, 2020)

Bigg081 said:


> Aren’t those really expensive?


Amazon has it for 350, I did some extensive research before buying it. As it turns out a new set of lungs will cost a whole lot more. Since I like to work in a very dusty environment I knew I had to buy one or the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Amazon has it for 350, I did some extensive research before buying it. As it turns out a new set of lungs will cost a whole lot more. Since I like to work in a very dusty environment I knew I had to buy one or the other.



To me it's pretty reasonable. Like you said, cheap compared to new lungs. They had a new one at SWAT last year that looked pretty cool. One of the guys in Wendell's club bought one, I plan to see what he thinks and get one this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have a very good DC system and when I cut rosewoods or ? I use trend. I think it is annoying but works great. Heavy? Whimpy whimpy...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a very good DC system and when I cut rosewoods or ? I use trend. I think it is annoying but works great. Heavy? Whimpy whimpy...



What do you use when you're turning on the lathe?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2020)

Tony said:


> What do you use when you're turning on the lathe?


what lathe!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 4, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> what lathe!!!!



EXACTLY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> EXACTLY!!!!


I had a lathe- damn thing did nothing but collect dust....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> EXACTLY!!!!



He has one. Or used to.

Apparently it's gone now. What do you drape your clothes over in the Shop now?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 4, 2020)

A thread from last year.
I use a paint type mask for quick needs and this powered respirator for longer duration or fine sanding. Or when working with woods that trigger allergic response.
The powered respirator is pretty comfortable but pricey. I happened on a good deal on mine but almost had to shell out several hundred bucks for a new battery that croaked beyond chsrging. 3M service worked with me in the end by somehow rebooting the battery. Important to keep it charged. I had it in storage for over a year or so which led to it failing to charge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 4, 2020)

jasonb said:


> Not sure why, but I was expecting the mod to be made out of curly koa.



That's what's in store for version 2.0.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 4, 2020)

Sprung said:


> That's what's in store for version 2.0.


 waiting to impressed. @Don Ratcliff dont disappointment me.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 4, 2020)

jasonb said:


> waiting to impressed. @Don Ratcliff dont disappointment me.


I'll hook it up to a disabled backpack. The belts are not my best idea and fall off my shoulders. It's not going to be purdy but it will be very functional and lite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 4, 2020)

@GeorgeS is any of this helpful to your question?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2020)

Tony said:


> He has one. Or used to.
> 
> Apparently it's gone now. What do you drape your clothes over in the Shop now?????


everything- could not find sweatshirt in house- Kathie found 6 in shop...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> everything- could not find sweatshirt in house- Kathie found 6 in shop...



I get it, Nikki came out and got 4 flannel shirts out of my Shop last time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 5, 2020)

GeorgeS said:


> Ok, let’s talk lung protection if you please. I’ve been wearing a 3m respirator for years and I’m looking to go next level. I’d like to protect my face and lungs at the same time lol. I’ve now also moved to making metal objects on a metal lathe so that just adds to my concern for lung protection.
> 
> I’ve always held back because of cost and because of neck and headache issues. I can’t have all the weight of the self contained units on my neck and the straps of even the 3M unit I currently wear can cause headaches. I really need something similar in design to my face shield from Bionic. I can wear that all day with no issues.
> 
> ...



Scott has a special on SCBA units, $2,400 for either the 35 or 4500 cylinder. Get 30-40 minutes on a cylinder. Stallion has a deal on filling stations, $6,000 for the small unit....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you everyone. This pretty much confirms my original though. I will save up some money and look for a unit with a belt worn pump system. I can’t handle the weight on my neck. Thank
You all so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RogerC (Feb 8, 2020)

I have the 3M Versaflo which is expensive but nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 8, 2020)

RogerC said:


> I have the 3M Versaflo which is expensive but nice.


I have a friend who gets employee discounts from Sherwin Williams. I’m going to see if I can purchase through them with his discount. Should save me a few bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC (Feb 9, 2020)

There are different types I have the TR 300+ with the M-200 face shield.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2020)

The M200 would be most appropriate. My kit came with the M300 helmet/faceshield which is a bit of overkill with about an extra 1/2 lb penalty over the M200. Even so, the M300 is comfortable to wear and I would choose again unless I could get the M200 cheaper.


----------



## Johnlee (Jun 27, 2020)

I have the 3m versaflo. I love it. I can use it all day with no problems. Best money I ever spent. I did try the trend, to heavy and noisey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

